# I was naked in public today!



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

That's right. I went out to my local chapters bookstore with not one knife on me. NOT ONE! I know, I'm living dangerously but sometimes that's what life is all about.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Oct 25, 2002)

I went to an amusement park not long ago.  They had metal detectors at the entrance and took my cheap Swiss Army Knife copy (the smallest model made) and my Leatherman Micra keychain for later pickup at the Lost and Found office.

The park was safe from little tiny scissors that day, let me tell you.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *The park was safe from little tiny scissors that day, let me tell you. *



Thank god someone was awake at the helm! Can you imagine the damage you could have done to stacks of paper if you had been left unchecked?

I have to admit...that as I was strolling the aisles of chapters, I was giggling almost uncontrollably at the thought of my pseudo-nakedness!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey, that reminds me!

This past Tuesday, I went to Disney (Magic Kingdom).  They searched my wife's and mother's purses, my camcorder bag, and my daughter's bag, but I waltzed right in with my Gerber Multipliers (think Leatherman, but better ).  That sucker basically has three blades on it, and I was walking around the Magic Kingdom the whole time with it.

Somewhat disturbing.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

The guy who wears the mickey mouse suit is trained in H2H QCC.


----------



## jazkiljok (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *The guy who wears the mickey mouse suit is trained in H2H QCC. *



you know full well that there are many kids who participate on these forums, so lets not blow it for them  THERE IS NO MAN IN A MOUSE SUIT! 

btw Mickeys been a hardcore weapons specialist since he took on the Giant in Jack in the Beanstalk-  rumor has it he gave Elvis his first karate lesson.:boing2:


----------



## Lunumbra (Oct 25, 2002)

Could you just imagine what is would be like, getting tackled by a giant velvet-over-foam-rubber mouse?!! 

I don't think they would have any trouble with me after that, I'd be laughing to hard!:rofl:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jazkiljok _
> *you know full well that there are many kids who participate on these forums, so lets not blow it for them  THERE IS NO MAN IN A MOUSE SUIT! *



 Phew, had me worried for a second. (at Disney, we are all kids)


----------



## OULobo (Oct 2, 2003)

It seems like every place I go they check the bags, luggage, even cell phones, but they don't check the pockets and belts. I have walked into "secure" places with 3 blades in separate places, when my fiancee can't get in with a cell phone. If they ain't askin, then I ain't tellin. 

Someone mentioned that best way to secure a plane isn't to take the weapons off everyone on the plane, its just to hand everyone a knife when they board. Its hard to hijack a plane full of knife wielding mothers protecting their child and husbands trying to get home to their wives (not to mention the occational trained martial artist with intent to protect).


----------



## Reprobate (Oct 2, 2003)

Nobody ever finds the garrotte wire in my wristwatch...


----------



## OULobo (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Nobody ever finds the garrotte wire in my wristwatch... *



nice


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Nobody ever finds the garrotte wire in my wristwatch... *



So what brand is your watch?

- Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *It seems like every place I go they check the bags, luggage, even cell phones, but they don't check the pockets and belts. I have walked into "secure" places with 3 blades in separate places, when my fiancee can't get in with a cell phone. If they ain't askin, then I ain't tellin.
> 
> Someone mentioned that best way to secure a plane isn't to take the weapons off everyone on the plane, its just to hand everyone a knife when they board. Its hard to hijack a plane full of knife wielding mothers protecting their child and husbands trying to get home to their wives (not to mention the occational trained martial artist with intent to protect).  *



I had the idea that what we should really do is keep tazer battons in locked boxes hidden in various areas of the plane that only stewardess and airline personel can easily and quickly access. They would be required to take a course in saftey, self defense, and how to use the battons.

I think that this would be a great idea because all they have to do is touch a terrorist, and ZAP 175,000 volts into their body. Very little skill is required to do this. They would keep them in the locked boxes to curb any ideas of a terrorist snatching them off their person when they aren't alert.

eh....but what the hell do I know!


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Nobody ever finds the garrotte wire in my wristwatch... *



I must be an idiot...what is a 'Garrote wire' ??


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 2, 2003)

I got busted at the airport for having change in my back pocket!

I gave em my name. Gou Ronin!


----------



## OULobo (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I must be an idiot...what is a 'Garrote wire' ??  *



Its a thin metal wire used for strangulation or, if forceful enough, severing. Some types have rings or nobs at the ends for better grip or twisting to tighten. It was an assasin's tool.  I believe the history of the name is either French or Italian.

I have seen these watches online, but I can't remember the site name. There is a string on a retracting spool that is under the watch face and has a ring that only slightly protrudes from the side of the watch.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 3, 2003)

Well- when I was last at the airport, they checked people with coffee cups in their hands!!  They even made them take a drink........what are you gonna do with a cup of coffee?  Hold someone down and make them drink?  I just didn't understand that one..............

  As for me.........they made me take my hat completely off so they could search it and look under it.

   Interesting times.........

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 3, 2003)

interesting times... no idiotic times. Some security measures are understandable... others are just plain ludicrist. First of all the 9/11 terrorist managed to do what no others have done before. Do you think those who follow will try it again? Even THEY aren't THAT stupid. Ya the shoe bomber... so how stupid is that? Some things are just plain overkill. 
I'm shaking my head at Shodan's comment where the cups of coffee was suspect.  As for your hat... well gee think about how many gernades and how many pounds of good ole' C-4 you can pack under there? But then of course ya gotta figgure out where to put the wiring, detonator and all that...


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

PPOR!!!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *I went to an amusement park not long ago.  They had metal detectors at the entrance and took my cheap Swiss Army Knife copy (the smallest model made) and my Leatherman Micra keychain for later pickup at the Lost and Found office.
> 
> The park was safe from little tiny scissors that day, let me tell you. *


There go all my GREAT and deadly defenses vs. toe-nail clippers.
What's this world comming to?

Your Brother
John


----------



## Reprobate (Oct 7, 2003)

What I'm looking for next is the prayer beads Jet Li carries around in Lethal Weapon 4... in case I forget my wristwatch.


----------

